# chargebacks..



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

If a rider files a chargeback with their credit card company..will uber charge you back..even if it's weeks later..??? 

Has anyone ever had anything similar happen..??


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I hope not, that would be very bad PR for Uber and totally unfair.
Collection is their responsibility, that's one of the reasons they get 20% of the fare


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I hope not, that would be very bad PR for Uber and totally unfair.


Umm... Uber is totally unfair. me: snapping fingers frantically trying to revive ElectroFuzz.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes, they will try to pass on the cost to you.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> Yes, they will try to pass on the cost to you.


Seems like that would be unfair..as they are responsible..

Say for example someone takes a $175 trip and their card only had $150 available..

Whose fault is that? Not mine..Uber assigned the rider ...they didn't tell me if they had a maximum miles restriction..

Same with a chargeback.. they are responsible ...I took the client.. not my fault if they were riding on a stolen credit card..since uber didn't alert me.

It's uber's responsibility to verify billing info..


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

I am sure Uber has been absorbing it for a while as I have never heard of anyone getting an adjustment for that specifically. But as each market manager is under more pressure to show a profit that is one of the things that will show up on thier reports that they can pass along to the driver. I am sure in the terms of service agreement drivers agree to forgo monies if Uber cannot collect from the passenger. It's in there somewhere I bet, they just have not chosen to go after it. Yet.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't think it's in our Partner Agreement. On the other hand I doubt Fuber has any trouble documenting that a customer ordered a Fuber tip through THEIR phone and the GPS will show where they were picked up and dropped off. The customer would have a FAR better chance of success by just emailing Fuber directly instead of going through their CC company. We KNOW that Fuber will assume the driver is wrong in EVERY instance.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I think we spend enough time answering legitimate questions in this forum to not have to answer what ifs. What if Uber wants us to start having monkeys fly out our ass?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Seems like that would be unfair..as they are responsible..
> 
> Say for example someone takes a $175 trip and their card only had $150 available..
> 
> ...


I had a $550.00 job, people had a stolen credit card, Uber paid.
Like ElectroFuzz said, Uber takes so much money from you, they pay. But you're specifically asking about a chargeback, I honestly don't know, guess it depends on the situation. I do know if you tell American Express not to pay a business, they will do it.
Visa /Master Card generally won't do it. That's why some businesses won't take American Express.
I know you didn't get paid with the spotify nonsense, but if the word got around that Uber doesn't pay , that would really be bad. 
I guess if you're timid and don't complain to Uber, you'll never see the money ?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> I think we spend enough time answering legitimate questions in this forum to not have to answer what ifs. What if Uber wants us to start having monkeys fly out our ass?


Yet you came in this thread and took the time to post your bs screed..

Get a life ... and stop stalking threads you have no interest in..


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

How's Lyft working out for you?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I had a $550.00 job, people had a stolen credit card, Uber paid.
> Like ElectroFuzz said, Uber takes so much money from you, they pay. But you're specifically asking about a chargeback, I honestly don't know, guess it depends on the situation. I do know if you tell American Express not to pay a business, they will do it.
> Visa /Master Card generally won't do it. That's why some businesses won't take American Express.
> I know you didn't get paid with the spotify nonsense, but if the word got around that Uber doesn't pay , that would really be bad.
> I guess if you're timid and don't complain to Uber, you'll never see the money ?


If it's over a certain amount, Uber should tell you that you have to have the rider show you ID or their smartphone to at least protect the driver, or maybe even also text the driver that they authorize it.

I think every business has losses and may be able to write them off for theft, I know major stores have theft prevention but know that into their costs they have to factor in some theft that will get by.


----------

